
Top iOS Newsletters, Developers, Blogs, Companies and Resources to Follow - ajithrnayak
https://medium.com/@ajithrnayak/stayin-on-top-of-your-game-ios-newsletters-blogs-developers-companies-to-follow-527b859b3bb5
======
brudgers
Out of the 110+ listed items, I'm curious which five are the most useful.

~~~
ajithrnayak
Well, it's very difficult. Good and interesting content can appear anywhere &
anytime. I may not always read everything I follow but I try to have a glance.
Interesting is subjective anyway. If I really had to pick, I'd chose \- iOS
Dev Weekly newsletter \- Follow Natasha: a blog, a newsletter, a conference
and active figure on Twitter \- Epic length tutorials on Ray Wenderlich. They
have a great team. \- OSS by Artsy. Checkout their engineering blog. \- I'd
follow some of iOS developers and their blogs. I believe that surrounding
yourself with better people makes us better.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks, I asked because five items is about the level of curation I figure
might be useful to get started. I'd expect the best sources to lead to other
sources organically.

